# Leadership Training for Women in Law Enforcement



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Brookline Police Department Presents:
Leadership Training for Women in Law Enforcement
**********************
Meeting the Challenges of Leadership
Instructor Chief Karin Montejo ‐ Miami‐Dade Police Department
October 27 ‐ 29, 2008

Meeting the Challenges of Leadership seminar is an interactive, student driven course that prepares women in today's law enforcement field for the practical and challenging aspects of assuming a command role within their departments. This three‐day seminar utilizes current case studies, lectures and discussion groups as a platform to enhance the female officer's role in today's law enforcement.

Featured Modules:
• Females in Leadership - How female leaders produce positive results in a male oriented organization.

• Views of Women in Law Enforcement - Ensure that you are the most qualified candidate. How stereotypes can impede success.

•Communication - Recognize differences in communication skills, and use that to your benefit.

Additional topics discussed:

• Goal setting
• Identifying leadership styles
• Promotional training
• Culture and climate influences on the promotional process
• Time and stress management

Meeting the Challenges of Leadership is a unique opportunity. The instructor brings the perspective of a female supervisor in a male dominated law enforcement environment; however, these techniques are valuable tools for supervisors in any circumstance. The techniques and leadership styles most commonly utilized by females are fast becoming the status quo for leadership in the 21st century. Increasing awareness of these leadership skills will enable all class participants to break down the barriers between divergent styles and form a cooperative effort to ensure successful outcomes.

For information on instructor, Chief Karin Montejo, please visit www.montejoconsulting.com.
**********************************************************

Meeting the Challenges of Leadership
October 27 ‐ 29, 2008
Brookline Police Dept.
Brookline, MA

To register, complete this form and make check payable to:
Brookline Police Department
350 Washington Street
Brookline, MA 02445
C/O Lt. June Murphy

• Cost for the seminar is $350.00. Registration deadline is Oct. 22, 2008.

• Register by Oct. 10th and receive a $40.00 discount.

• Registration fee includes morning reception and all course materials.

Early registration is encouraged as class size is limited to 25.

Name & Title: __________________________________________________________________

Agency/Dept. Address: ___________________________________________________________

City/State/Zip: _________________________________________________________________

Phone: _________________ Fax: __________________

Email: __________________________

Contact persons: Lt. June Murphy at 617‐730‐2249 or 617‐730‐2222

Email: [email protected], or
PO Holly Jordan at 617‐730‐2230


----------

